# Bear guide / outfitter needed, any info.....



## Justin P. (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello, 
I'm new to the forums.
I'll have 8 preference points for this year's bear drawing. I think I'm ready to cash in my points and draw a tag. I should be 100% in any bear mangagement unit I apply for.
I'm looking for areas that have a higer percentage of large black bears harvested and a reputable guide / outfitter for said hunt. I will probably bowhunt and or gun hunt.
Any info or leads would be much appreciated.
I own Mid-State Taxidermy LLC and would consider trading some services for a hunt or not. Either way.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Well you won't get a tag for Baldwin but with eight points, I'd hold out another year but that's just me.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Howdy and Welcome to the site !

I can't offer any info , for I'm hoping to draw my first bear hunt with 6 points going into this years drawing. I'm looking for the 1st hunt in the Amasa Unit.

Good Luck !


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Justin, nice looking work.You may want to contact Steve about advertising if you are going to have your website on your signature.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

giver108 said:


> Well you won't get a tag for Baldwin but with eight points, I'd hold out another year but that's just me.


I would definately hold out for this area.. You will not draw this year but it is worth the wait and I hunted this area last year and the guys I hunted with I would tell you are the best in the business and the bears they put you on prove it.. If you are going to wait then PM and I will give you their info..


----------



## dgoodr (Aug 21, 2009)

I would wait for the baldwin area my wife and I have both killed bears in this area . I live in the area and lots of big bears are killed around here.


----------



## Justin P. (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. Looks like the vote is for Baldwin. I just checked and I have 8 points. If that's so I should have 9 points for this years draw. 
Any opinions on Drummond Island?
Thanks


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Justin- Like said if you want some chances at some great bears wait a year and have 9 and then go for the baldwin and contact dsconnell on the guide..I filmed for Dsc and it was a great experinces and only time we didnt see and bear was when we were tryin to hunt a trail and left the bait alone..every other time we saw bears and everyone in camp had shots or passes at bears...


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Justin P. said:


> Thanks for all the info. Looks like the vote is for Baldwin. I just checked and I have 8 points. If that's so I should have 9 points for this years draw.
> Any opinions on Drummond Island?
> Thanks


You won't have nine points until after this year's draw. 

Drummond has a high success rate but very few tags.


----------



## Justin P. (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up about the points.


----------



## stillhunter (Oct 23, 2007)

Bear hunting. I have only hunted with one outfitter in Michigan. He is in Baraga county I believe, by Twin Lakes in the U.P. It's "Black Ghost Bear Camp", run by Terry Sheets. He lives in Saline. It's a really great camp. Sort of semi-guided. He doesn't really advertise or anything, and those who have hunted before get a cheaper rate and first dibs I think. He sets all the bait sites for you before you get there. Once you get there he assigns you a few baits and then you hang your own stand and take over the bait, which I like. He supplies fish, the rest of the bait you have to bring with you. I ha a blast there. I think it's like $600 for the week or something...to cover you lodging and that.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Have you tried contact the MBHA and see if they provide this kind of information. A few years back I tied located someone and there was and still is very little information out there to find a guide for Bear Hunting in Michigan at that time I had a a lot of points 7 at the time. I have since stopped buying them because there was no good information on it even the DNR did not have a list of who does it. 

If you are willing to go to the west side of the UP you might have enough points but as many have state you need a few more to hunt bear in the NLP. I hope you find a good one the only ones I could find for the most part are either booked up well in advance or have bad references and reports on them. Wished the DNR had a list of guides but they don't maybe if they required a license for them that might help...

Good Luck,
Newaygo1


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

I was looking at your web site , NICE WORK. Do you have any other pictures with wolves?

Denis


----------



## Houndawg (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, Hopefully the bear quotas don't change with this new amendment that is being voted on by the NRC. It will be voted on April 8th in Lansing. Be there in support of Option 2. I will.


----------



## jason13176 (Nov 24, 2007)

how many points to get drawn in the red oaks area?


----------



## paul262 (Jan 2, 2009)

i drew in 2008 with 5 points and tagged a nice 230 pound female from a guide . Jim shepard he is good and saaw alot of bears out of onawat


----------

